
Show HN: Neural network trained to generate GitHub repository names - halfeatenscone
http://colinmorris.github.io/rbm/repos/
======
fhood
Found a great name for my next project on the first try. Plugin-plugin is
really going to take off.

~~~
mintplant
I'm partial to "hello-bark" myself.

It looks like jashkenas is getting into the soft-serve business with
"backbone.dq".

~~~
snthpy
My favourite is SystemShart. I think I might add that to my Exception
hierarchy.

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shart](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shart)

------
wxs
I really like your Hidden Unit Zoo here
[http://colinmorris.github.io/rbm/zoo/](http://colinmorris.github.io/rbm/zoo/)
as a window into what this thing is actually "thinking" about. The "top
matches" for a given hidden unit are pretty helpful.

------
spdustin
The post behind it has the show-stealing line, and it was written by the
author.

> Practical Applications

> _None whatsoever._

Excellent write-up, and great visualizations of the hidden layers!

------
justinlardinois
> github-les

Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/624/](https://xkcd.com/624/)

------
camtarn
I love how close some of these are to plausible.

"HelloWaurd", "ruby-franwork", "Contect-Server", "php-squere", "griend"
(friend + grind?).

Also: "libdog". A library, for dogs. Does exactly what it says on the tin.

~~~
Houshalter
Your examples just look like spelling errors ("contact", "framework", "Word",
"square".) I got a lot of ones that looked indistinguishable from real repos,
at least on first glance. E.g., "WebDashApp", "PlayFrameProject", "check-bat",
"language-1", "data-cores", etc. As a random sample of just the first 5 I got.

I wonder what libdog would do. Is it meant to be used by dogs, or used by
humans to interface with dogs. Or perhaps an accessibility library to make
regular apps usable by dogs.

~~~
dannypgh
What's libdog?

I don't know man, what's libdog with you?

------
whatupdave
Someone should build something like this, based off startup domain names,
cross-checked with availability.

------
dasboth
I love this, the blog post is a great write-up. Not a trivial algorithm to
implement (although a theoretically interesting one), kudos!

~~~
camtarn
The board game names example in the blog post is hilarious, as an example of
what happens when you have much less training data :)

Also, the map of the imaginary Township of La Lala in the header is brilliant.

------
NietTim
Just got 'facebook-backend' lol

------
zeveb
Pretty nifty! Less than a minute's worth of click reload yielded some pretty
good ones.

~~~
ythl
My favorite one that it generated was "phatss". Google it and it seems to
yield porno...

~~~
camtarn
"shartraster".

My inner 12 year old is giggling.

------
neurotrace
"check_crap" Fantastic.

------
danvoell
flappyster - a combo of flappy bird and friendster, I think it could work.

------
gravypod
It might be a fun idea to get names from this and make projects around them.

I got bookwark.js, I wonder what that is meant to do.

~~~
aldanor
I got spackshacking...

------
asimuvPR
I got _Greenero_ which is a fantastic name for a money related app. This is
really fun.

------
erubin
The blog post is really excellent.

------
hectormalot
Docker-iOS, great :) that'd be super useful running containers on my phone

------
IgorPartola
I wish this was restricted to just the 3.9 million repos of the JavaScript
build systems and task runners. The remainder of the repos just tainted the
training set.

------
MrZongle2
I can only assume that "Scalp_game" is either a new PC title that involves
phrenology, or a means by which shampoo companies can alter product ratings.

------
johnward
blooder.js there's a Peter Thiel joke here somewhere.

------
komali2
Try the actor generator. I got samuel m. lee, heh

------
spriggan3
I was thinking about the exact same app. Nice. Is each generation guaranteed
to be unique ?

~~~
halfeatenscone
It's guaranteed to not exist in the training set (i.e. to not be a real GitHub
repo that existed before 2015). But the model can certainly repeat itself.

------
jorgeleo
One thing that I find amazing about this job is how it retarget the purpose of
a neural network. This is not a classifier, this is not a here-are-a-bunch-of-
fuzzy-images-tell-me-what-character-it-is.

This using knowledge, combines the fundamentals to create something new and
plausible. A thin shadow of imagination?

~~~
Houshalter
It's not a new idea. Since char-rnn came out, people have been using it to
generate music, generate fake linux code, write Shakespeare, make chatbots,
etc. And before that people were using markov models to do the same things.
There have been a lot of markov generators including a fake headline
generator, and a subreddit populated entirely by markov chain bots.

------
criloz2
it will be great if you can add some optional features to the interface, like
the programming language(python, ruby, java, etc.), the category of the repo
(game, development, database, etc), etc

------
clux
This is cool. A few funny ones I found:

ExampleTester

Commanater

java-cruft

Generatter

the-git

------
serbrech
javalovize-2.4 will, maybe, force you to love java?

------
jwilk
"open-hate", how lovely.

------
glaberficken
projectool

=)

